# New Toronto Dining website for great deals



## toofine46 (May 19, 2010)

This is a great new website that has many cities, but Toronto in their starting point in Canada.   They offer daily deals on restaurant dining and other great offers.  Definitely would be of interest to Toronto residents and visitors.  The deals only are offered for one day.  Check it out.
I did and got  a $60 dining certificate for $25 at Quinns Irish Steakhouse (owned by the same owners of The Irish Embassy)

http://www.groupclick.com/?a=66fe7b64a905

Enjoy

This link changes everyday.  Not just restaurants, includes many other services.  This is starting in Toronto, but will be opening in Major cities throughout North America.    Only Toronto is up and running now.  Copy this link to you favourites so you can check out the deals each day.  Today's deal in Non-surgical Face Lift  $100 for 1 hour  and only cost $35
There should be some great deals in the future all over North America. 
Take a look.


----------



## BevL (May 19, 2010)

Thanks.  I signed up for Vancouver.


----------



## moonstone (May 20, 2010)

Thanks! Its almost as good as Restaurant.com - I wish they had that in Canada!
~Diane


----------



## heckp (May 28, 2010)

*Signed up and bought*

Thanks, I hope you got your $20


----------



## toofine46 (Jun 9, 2010)

*New group set  for Toronto Deals*

Have just set up a Group at Yahoo Groups called  Toronto Deals
Might act as a group site for Toronto Tuggers as well.
Go to   www.yahoogroups.ca  and  look for group  " Toronto Deals "
You are welcome to join the group and then be able to get the Daily Deals.
Got another deal the other day.  Car Detailing  at my home. Cost $65 for a $200 service.


----------

